# F150 Rear Seat Removal 2004-2008 - MY WAY



## ARCuhTEK

Yes, this is ANOTHER article about how to remove the backrest from the rear wall of the 2004-2008 F150 (Super Cab or SuperCrew).

I am about to begin a full blown audio system instillation and need to gain access to my rear wall in order to mount my amplifiers.

You may ask why...why another one? For a couple of reasons:

1. Because this backrest is (seemingly) a real PAIN IN THE AXX.
2. Because I downloaded and printed three different articles during my initial attempt to remove my backrest and NONE of them were very clear. Dont get me wrong, their information was accurate, but each of them was either more difficult than necessary or not articulate enough for my taste.

*First of all let me say this is its frankly VERY easy to remove the backrest. * Oh sure, it is not as easy as a factory folding seat (that we all wish we had) but its not as bacd as it seems. Trust me, I know because I spent almost 90 minutes following the other install articles and got NO where other than getting the two bolts off the seatbelt tower. I never got the backrest to budge even a fraction of an inch.

So I gave up and went to my computer. I did find an article by Mitchell Repair systems that seemed to have information in it that is directly from Ford. After reading this, suddenly the light bulb went off and I went back outside and attempted the removal. In thirty seconds the seat was off!!

From start to finish, this backrest removal can be done in 5-10 minutes. If not, you are doing something wrong. And, despite some REALLY strenuous effort the first time, the second time, it took no effort at all.

Without further adeu....here is my attempt at a more articulate and clear method of removing the backrest.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

To further paraphrase this entire backrest removal:

1. Just remove the top of the seat belt tower. It is very obvious what you have to do once you are looking at it.

2. Stick a screw driver beside one of the two latches (see photo) and aim toward the roof. Push forward. Your screw driver will slide in the access hole (it may take you a couple of tries). Once you feel the screw driver stop, push hard. At the same time take your free arm and push the seat down (not very much effort is required) Keep pushing the screw driver,....yo will feel a liitle movement. When you feel the movement, quickly grab the bottom of the seat and lift up. One side is done! 

Repeat.

After wasting 90 minutes when it really only took 5 mins....I was somewhere between embarrassed and angry. So I wrote this artilce to save YOU time. 

Good luck!


----------



## customtronic

Good write-up. Thanks. Did you see my post about trying to modify the seat to fold down? After removing your's do you think this would be possible? Do you see any way to hinge that seat? I'd also like to mount my amps on the back wall but because I compete I really need to have very quick access to the amps. Mainly so I don't lose points on install judging. Thanks.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

customtronic said:


> Good write-up. Thanks. Did you see my post about trying to modify the seat to fold down? After removing your's do you think this would be possible? Do you see any way to hinge that seat? I'd also like to mount my amps on the back wall but because I compete I really need to have very quick access to the amps. Mainly so I don't lose points on install judging. Thanks.


I do remember your post slightly. I have others in discussion about this on other forums. One member stated that he zip tied the release clips. I am not entirely sure what to think about that approach for a daily driver. However, during competition, zip tying the release clips open would be a good thing to do. You could also leave the T50 bolt unscrewed and simply "fold" the seat down during competition. I would have two concerns:

1. Will the seat vibrate and resonate during full power?
2. Will it look cheesy for you to be sliding off a the cover for the seat belt tower and then folding down a seat? Maybe.

I need to take another look at the seat. There maybe be a way to put one hinge per latch (total of four) point at the bottom of the backrest and then make a simple latch at the top.

Personally, I am thinking about taking the seatbelt tower out completely. It is for the center passenger. I have never had more than 2 people in the rear of my truck.


----------



## customtronic

I haven't taken mine apart yet but that makes sense. I would have to leave my center seatbelt in though. When my daughter sits in the back she likes to sit in the middle. I guess I just need to get out there and take it apart and see for myself what I have to work with.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

customtronic said:


> I haven't taken mine apart yet but that makes sense. I would have to leave my center seatbelt in though. When my daughter sits in the back she likes to sit in the middle. I guess I just need to get out there and take it apart and see for myself what I have to work with.


I have not put mine back in yet. There is some question as to how well the seat will stay put if the center seat belt is removed. So I might have to resort to putting it back in. I can tell you this....when the center seat was COMPLETELY removed....the backrest would not budge. But I was not thinking I was going to omit it at that time. So I will just have to wait and see what happens when the interior goes back in...


----------



## customtronic

I'll take a look at mine and see if any ideas come to mind. We can swap ideas later on and maybe come up with something. Thanks


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Just a note: I am making my rear wall template tomorrow. I will share it online with dimensions if anyone is interested. I will likely post a separate thread for it, since it will be more easily found this way.


----------



## shawndoggy

thanks for this... really helped me out after trying to reach around the back of the seat for half an hour (and losing a lot of knuckle skin to prove it).


----------

